# Firsts sections of tape that do not have joint compound behind it



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello i m New in that 
I have a bazooka Tapetech and 
Un each new tape in the first * sections of tape that do not have joint compound behind it*


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Smxonline said:


> Hello i m New in that
> I have a bazooka Tapetech and
> Un each new tape in the first * sections of tape that do not have joint compound behind it*


I saw a solution on youtube, think it was a level 5/drywall nation clip.


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

Envíame el enlace del vídeo 
Thanks


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Dry Spot on Tape Fix


Here is a quick video addressing a common concern we hear about the dry spot in the tape when first starting a new piece of tape. Enjoy!




greatlakestapingtools.com


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

I have not understood the video very well, my English is very bad, someone helps me or explains it to me more easily


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Smxonline said:


> Envíame el enlace del vídeo
> Thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Smxonline said:


> Hello i m New in that
> I have a bazooka Tapetech and
> Un each new tape in the first * sections of tape that do not have joint compound behind it*


Im sure level there are videos in spanish


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

hopefully!! I'm searching and searching but I find nothing


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

What video said was when you use thumb drive to advance tape it has play in it and some of tape will have dry spot, to avoid it charge head on wall.


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

But my problem is not exactly like that, when I cut the tape and continue with another, the same problem continues, so I have to find another solution, I think that a piece or something fails


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Smxonline said:


> But my problem is not exactly like that, when I cut the tape and continue with another, the same problem continues, so I have to find another solution, I think that a piece or something fails


Sounds like air pockets, try to keep pump plunger down, between loading taper


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I just reread ur post, maybe it is the equipment


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

already, but only in the part that is seen in the vídeo, very rare


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Check this part to make sure the wheel does not go backwards. That will cause dry spots. You can adjust it with the lever.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If the wheel is not turning the cable is not being wound onto the drum which pulls up the plunger which makes the mud come out, When you apply tape you stop and cut it, then if you advance the tape without the wheel turning then there is no mud coming out........you got a dry peice of tape, So some people run the wheel a little to adance the tape and put mud behind it then tape a full seam.
But it does not even matter, i know this and often have no mud under the tape at the start you just get that when you wipe it down.....easy.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

After cutting, if you feed tape without the tape wheel moving you are dragging some compound from the head and reducing pressure. When you start taping again the taper has to build up some pressure to create mud flow and the lag can cause dry tape.
A better technique is to feed tape as you roll out the last tab after cutting, or if you need more tape, run the wheel on the wall or wind the key to maintain pressure and supply more compound. 

Video on instagram here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHyy7cVDxNC/


----------



## Smxonline (Dec 10, 2020)

like this, and always in the first section


----------

